
Latest HN traffic stats - pg
http://ycombinator.com/images/hntraffic-3jun10.png
======
minus1
I'm curious about the big spike last August. Also, I wonder what caused the
big page view spikes in Aug/Sept 2008?

------
Confusion
Is there anything in particular you wish to point out? My summary of the image
is:

    
    
      Mar 2008: 10K unique IP's, 100K views.
      Jun 2010: 45K unique IP's, 650K views.

~~~
nysauhem
It also looks like most people check HN at work on the weekdays, which is to
be expected.

